# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  ID this liverwort

## G.rosea

I found large liverwort from pond, the pond is dry now in June, but its full of water on March to April. Here's some pictures of the liverwort. 

Rhizoids



By to way, i'm sorry about my english.

Kimmo

----------


## propor

It is probably Marchantia polymorpha ssp. polymorpha = Marchantia aquatica.
What is a diameter of the thallus?

----------


## G.rosea

> It is probably Marchantia polymorpha ssp. polymorpha = Marchantia aquatica.
> What is a diameter of the thallus?


Thanks, diameter of the tallus is about 1cm.

----------


## G.rosea

> It is probably Marchantia polymorpha ssp. polymorpha = Marchantia aquatica.
> What is a diameter of the thallus?


Thanks, diameter of the tallus is about 1-1,5cm.

Edit: Can I grow it submersed ?

----------


## propor

You can to try this. Show us a photo this liverwort in aquarium after severall weeks. I think that posibly lowest temperature is essential.
I found only another subspecies of M. polymorpha to this time and it didn't grow in my aquarium.

Sorry for my english too  :Wink:

----------


## G.rosea

I will try it, I all ready placed it in my Neocaridina tank (11l). I will took more pictures after several a weeks. It's wery beutifull liverwort, and I really hope 
it does survive when submersed.

----------


## G.rosea

I will try it, I all ready placed it in my Neocaridina tank (11l). I will took more pictures after several a weeks. It's wery beutifull liverwort, and I really hope 
it does survive when submersed.

EDIT: How can I (or moderators) remove this post?

----------


## fabry

> It is probably Marchantia polymorpha ssp. polymorpha = Marchantia aquatica.
> What is a diameter of the thallus?


I think there are very few doubts it is M. polymorpha.
I have a long experience with this species having seen (in nature) and cultivated both its emersed and submersed forms.

Regards,

----------


## propor

*fabry* - what are your experiences with cultivation this liverwort in aquarium  :Question:  
Did you cultivate corectly _M. polymorpha ssp. polymorpha = M. aquatica_  :Question:

----------


## fish newb

Just want to say I collected some of this a year ago an it was an amazing liverwort but never lived in my aquarium, died in a month.

Good luck!

-Andrew

----------


## G.rosea

> Just want to say I collected some of this a year ago an it was an amazing liverwort but never lived in my aquarium, died in a month.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> -Andrew


Thanks, I tell the news about this specie in my aquaium, when I have something to tell. Thanks for all of you for identifying this moss.

----------

